# ¿ Dónde se conecta un frecuencimetro en un Rx ?



## asterión (Dic 14, 2009)

Pues eso, se que un frecuencimetro es muy util cuando se necesita la frecuencia de transmision de un Tx, pero se puede conectar en un Rx? y si es asi, en que parte de su circuito?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

si no me equivoco se conecta en a la salida de los trafos de FI ya que por comodidad estos manejan la décima parte de la señal que reciben.


----------



## asterión (Dic 17, 2009)

Tu debes conocer el cicuito tipico del TDA7000, en que parte de el puede ser???


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 20, 2009)

No. 
Se conecta al oscilador local. Y para hacerlo mejor es interponiendo un búfer con un transistor. Y además, lo que veas en el frecuencímetro no será la frecuencia de recepción, si no que deberás sumar o restar el valor de la FI que depende del diseño del aparato.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 20, 2009)

La IF del TDA es de 70Khz a traves de un filtro RC, he alli la razon de su poca sensivilidad y rango dinámico.

Te recomendaria un heterodino por "bloques". Pero como estas iniciando lo mejor seria que tuvieras un calculo de la frecuencia a "ojimetro" por el valor de los componentes L y C asociados al oscilador local.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2009)

estuve muy cerca!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Otra idea que se me ocurre es la de colocar una bobina proxima a la del oscilador en conjunto con un buffer de alta impendancia como un FET. De alli mandarlo a un frecuencimetro de VHF


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2009)

eso es para dejarlo fijo o para andar toqueteando? digo... es que se me ocurre nada que dependa de proximidad o determinadas posiciones es confiable para rf.

a proposito... buen tuto el del estaño!


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

creo que en un rx, se mide la frecuencia del circuito tanque, o la cosa que haga de oscilador local...


----------



## crimson (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola amigos, el frecuencímetro depende de la arquitectura del receptor al que va adosado, si es conversión directa, la frecuencia va de una, pero si es super heterodino, que es lo más probable, hay que ver si el oscilador va por encima o por debajo de la frecuencia intermedia. Normalmente se trata que vaya por encima, para evitar "pajaritos" en la salida. Les dejo un link, con un pdf donde hay un frecuencímetro programable, como para tener una idea. Saludos C
http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267&Itemid=231


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

El TDA es "casi" de conversion directa. Su IF es de 60~70Khz, y para rematar el filtro es RC. 

PD: Hagan sus intentos con lo del estaño y me comentan.


----------



## asterión (Dic 22, 2009)

No crei que fuera tan complicado, supuestamente el TDA entonces no daria problema para ponerle frecuencimetro al ser de conversion directa? como es eso de RC??? Creo que la cosa se pone peliaguda...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

No es nada complicado. Lo de RC se refiere a Resistencia-Capacitor filter. En el caso del TDA es "activo" dado a que se usan opamp's para tratar la señal. De alli es la razon por el bajo rango dinámico (unos 45 dB). Si nos ponemos a comparar, un clasico LC (dependiendo del nucleo del L) puede tener hasta 180 dB: un rango mas amplio que un reproductor de CD (unos 80 a 90 dB).

Saludos

PD: Revisé el datashet y no vi formulas para el oscilador, pero creo que se rige por Fosc= 1/[2Pi*(raiz de LC)]


----------



## asterión (Feb 16, 2010)

Y donde le pondrias el frecuencimetro a tu receptor regenerativo???


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

De forma personal, no le colocaria nada. Los regenerativos los veo como algo para "disfrutar un rato" y ya. En cambio si me tomaria la molestia en caso de un heterodino, el cual es algo mas "controlable" y me brinda mayores beneficios.

Pero como de colores está hecho elñ mundo, obtendria la frecuencia por induccion de la bobina del oscilador seguido de un FET (MPF102) en source comun.


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

Encontre esto sobre la coneccion de frecuencimetro al TDA7000. Alguien lo comprende bien?



> From its data sheet Pin 6 is the main oscillator connection and has  250mV RMS on it with respect to ground when the supply voltage is 4.5V.
> 
> If you make a capacitive divider from Pin 6 to GND and choose the upper  cap in the divider to be only 1-2 pF and the lower cap in the divider  would be the input cap value of your frequency meter and maybe some more  you add to it, then maybe you can still get enough oscillator voltage  at the divider output to drive the meter. Of course you have to  compensate the frequency shift of the oscillator due to the extra caps  but that is simple.
> 
> Make sure to substract (or add) 70kHz to the measured oscillator  frequency due to the 70kHz IF used to get the exact reception frequency!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lo que alli explican es que a traves de un divisor capacitivo (que incluya la presente en la entrada del frecuencimetro) puedes obtener la frecuencia del VFO. Pero dado a la capacitancia extra, debes modificar un poco la bobina para compensar el agregado (entiendase cap).

Recuerda que a eso debes agregarle o restarle los 70Khz de la IF.


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

Algo asi?, explico, el capacitor de 10nF es del mismo valor que el capacitor de entrada de mi frecuencimetro, y el de 1pF es el minimo que dice que puede ponerse en el texto en ingles... Corrijanme si me equivoco...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2010)

No, la capacitancia de entrada no es 10nF. Si te pones a analizar desde el punto de vista de reactancias y ventana de trabajo (amplitudes minimas y maximas), 10nF atenuaria gran parte (o completamente) del espectro que nos intereza: HF

Creo que llegas a esa conclusion por que el capacitor de acople es de 10nF, pero la capacidad de entrada seria resultado del cable coaxial+ 10nF en SERIE con los >5pF que se halla en la juntura del NPN

En fin, seria algo como 1pF+6~10pF

Estoy haciendo algo vago y empirico (poco ortodoxo), por lo que otra opcion seria emplear un mosfet o un JFET


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

oK, pero la toma hacia el frecuencimetro es la correcta no?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2010)

No, compra 2 capacitores 1pF NP0, ambos en serie conectando el superior al pin 6 y el otro extremo a GND: en el medio colocas el frecuencimetro. Tambien podrias medir la capacitancia de la entrada del frecuencimetro.


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 26, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> No, compra 2 capacitores 1pF NP0, ambos en serie conectando el superior al pin 6 y el otro extremo a GND: en el medio colocas el frecuencimetro. Tambien podrias medir la capacitancia de la entrada del frecuencimetro.



Hola foreros!

Estoy en la misma tesitura que Asterión, con un receptor hecho con un TDA7000. He leído el hilo y como no ha contestado Asterión, realmente no sé si funciona o no.  Tengo un frecuencímetro que funciona perfectamente sin y con prescaler, pero no consigo medir la frecuencia de recepción del receptor con TDA7000 ya que siempre obtengo una medida un poco aleatoria y unos 25 ó 30 MHz por encima del valor comparado con el valor que me muestra mi cadena de música.

Siguiendo tus indicaciones, Anthony123, y ya que no tengo los condensadores de 1pF en NP0, de momento voy a hacer la prueba con unos cerámicos.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 27, 2013)

Buenos días.

Si medimos la frecuencia del Oscilador Local, no estaremos midiendo la frecuencia de recepción, para una medida correcta del la frecuencia de recepción tendremos que compensar en el Frecuencímetro el valor de la frecuencia de la FI.
Dependiendo del tipo de receptor, tendremos que sumar o restar el valor de la FI a la frecuencia del Oscilador Local.
En el caso del TDA7000, creo recordar, el valor de la FI es de 70Khz, por lo que tendremos que sumar ese valor a la frecuencia del Oscilador Local.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 27, 2013)

Gracias Miguelus,

   si, eso me lo explicaste anteriormente; también que habría que conectarlo en el pin 6 del pic. 
Yo he efectuado las mediciones en el pin 6 y la lectura que obtengo en el frecuencímetro es bastante errática. He efectuado mediciones con una pequeña emisora de FM y obtengo mediciones muy precisas (en protoboard) de la frecuencia de emisión. 

Mi duda es sóbre si es posible efectuar una medición correcta del montaje que sugiere Asterión (que es el mismo que yo he efectuado).

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola todo depende del tipo de banda que hemos seleccionado ya que en A.M. la F.I. esta cercana a los 450Khz. mientras que en F.M. la F.I. esta centrada en 10.7Mhz.
Si tu Rx. es multibanda tu frecuencimetro debera tener un prescaler programable o bien un prescaler por banda.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2013)

Buenos días trifoncar.

El problema que planteas es la forma de poder acoplar el Frecuencímetro al Oscilador del TDA7000.
Como ya se ha intentado explicar en algún Post anterior, cuando intentamos medir con un aparato de medida en algún circuito, lo primero es que el "Aparato de Medida" no influya en el circuito a medir.
Este problema se agrava cuando intentamos medir RF.

El TDA7000 utiliza un Oscilador "Libre" para obtener el valor de la FI, este oscilador, y por causas del bajo consumo, es de bajo nivel.
El oscilador está muy cercano a la frecuencia a recibir, por lo que nuestro Frecuencímetro tiene que ser capaz de medir entre 88Mhz y 108Mhz.

Por desgracia el frecuencímetro que estas empleando, para poder medir esta frecuencia tiene que ser por medio del Prescaler, y el Prescaler tiene una impedancia de entrada de 50Ω.

Si intentamos medir con 50Ω sobre un circuito (El Oscilador Local del TDA7000) no podremos medir nada, pensemos que un circuito Resonante Paralelo es una alta impedancia.
Al cargarlo con 50Ω lo amortiguaremos tanto que dejará de oscilar y si es capaz de seguir oscilando lo hará en una frecuencia muy distinta.

Tendremos que idear un método para que la sonda de nuestro Frecuencímetro no "Robe" señal al Oscilador, esto se consigue elevando la impedancia de entrada al Frecuencímetro.

La más utilizada es "Robar" la señal por medio de una pequeña Capacidad, con unos pocos Picofaradios suele ser suficiente, este valor se obtiene experimentalmente.
Este sistema es muy dependiente del nivel de señal que tengamos en el oscilador ya que el nivel de señal "Robada" al Oscilador es muy pequeño y puede ser que nuestro frecuencímetro no sea capaz de medirlo o lo haga mal.
Este método es recomendable como “Truco de taller” ya que es muy cómodo para saber si un circuito tiene señal o no la tiene.
Otro problema de este método es que, aunque el valor del Condensador sea muy bajo, siempre será una capacidad añadida por lo que el Oscilador desplazará su frecuencia.
También nos encontramos que este sistema es "Bidireccional", sacamos señal del Oscilador pero también introducimos ruido en el.

Otro método más "Profesional" es poner en el oscilador una etapa Amplificadora/Separadora, Lo ideal es utilizar un Transistor FET ya que tiene una elevada impedancia de entrada  y el efecto sobre el Oscilador será mínimo. Este método tiene la ventaja de que aísla el Oscilador de señales que pueda introducir el Frecuencímetro.
Por último, un método muy utilizado es emplear un cable coaxial terminado en una espira de 1cm de diámetro, esta espira la acercamos a la Bobina Osciladora y por inducción “Robamos” un poco de señal al mismo, pero para que funcione se necesita que el oscilador tenga el nivel suficiente, y no sé si en este caso funcionaría.
En cualquier caso, y dadas las prestaciones de este Receptor hecho en torno al TDA7000, veo un lujo innecesario poner un Frecuencímetro.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales! aca hay una sonda de alta inpedancia  en lo post #24 en ese tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...er-u664-hasta-1-3-ghz-104599/index2.html#post.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales! aca hay una sonda de alta inpedancia  en lo post #24 en ese tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...er-u664-hasta-1-3-ghz-104599/index2.html#post.
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenas noches Daniel.

Según la documentación, esa Sonda tiene un rango de funcionamiento de hasta 100Mhz, para medir el oscilador de un Receptor de FM necesitaríamos llegar hasta ~110Mhz
Ahora hay que tener en cuenta que no todos podemos hacer un Circuito Impreso adecuado para tener un buen funcionamiento hasta 100 Mhz por lo que difícilmente se llegará a esa frecuencia.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola caro Miguelus , !saludos cordeales amigo !, yo creo que hasta 110Mhz no hay peña algun porque los conponientes enpleados son proyectados para andar en frequencias mucho maiores ( UHF) y de pleno acuerdo con usteds lo circuito inpresso tiene que sener de fibra de vidrio con doble caras (circuito electrico mas el plano de tierra). Lo metodo "Marrathan " ainda es lo mas aconsellavel a el novicio.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 1, 2013)

creo que ya habíamos asumido hace tiempo que en 100mhz no hacen falta grandes cuidados.


----------



## trifoncar (Oct 7, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos, en especial a Miguelus por su variado y detallado conjunto de alternativas.

Me gustaría saber si -con el fin de interferir lo mínimo posible en el oscilador- me serviría un circuito como el que adjunto

a.- puesto entre el pin 6 del TDA7000 y la entrada del prescaler, sería adecuado como amplificador-separador, 

o bien

b.- en vez de conectarlo al pin 6, poner una espira junto al circuito oscilador y así no conectar físicamente en el mismo

Seria para pruebas con frecuencias entre 85 a 110 MHz.

Gracias


----------



## trifoncar (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, foreros

Estoy fuera de mi domicilio y de momento no puedo probar todos los métodos que ha sugerido Miguelus. 

Mientras tanto, en el montaje que he llevando a cabo para que el frecuencímetro me indique la frecuencia de un receptor con TDA7000 (incluye un prescaler con U664BS y un frecuencímetro con 16F84) he conseguido que este último marque la frecuencia correcta de sintonización (corrigiendo externamente la FI de 70 KHz). Para ello tomo la señal directamente del pin 6 del TDA7000. 

El problema es que el U664 se calienta muchísimo (hasta quemarme los dedos) y para evitar que reviente, no lo dejo encendido más de un minuto; además, la pantalla de lcd pierde mucha intensidad o fuerza.

Estando en funcionamiento, he medido la intensidad que entra al circuito del prescaler (desde el receptor) y he obtenido 270 mA. La tensión de entrada allí es de unos 4,5 V. Si no me confundo la mayor parte de la corriente pasa a través de la R2 (18Ω) hacia el prescaler. Deduzco que el prescaler debe de estar soportando algo más de 1.000 mW (1 watio) y entiendo (por el datasheet del U664) que la máxima potencia que disipa a 85º es de 400 mW (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76853&d=1343215062). Si no estoy equivocado, es lógico que se caliente el CI.

Para solucionarlo he probado con distintos valores de un condensador de baja capacidad (desde 1 a 100 pF) a la entrada del prescaler, con lo que no se calienta el U664 pero me distorsiona la lectura del frecuencímetro.
También he aumentado el valor de las resistencias R1, R2 y R3 del prescaler (manteniendo las proporciones entre ellas), no se calienta el prescaler pero también distorsiona la lectura de la frecuencia.

Probablemente esté metiendo la pata con las conclusiones a las que he llegado y os pido disculpas por mi falta de conocimiento sobre el tema.

¿Alguien podría ayudarme con alguna explicación/solución?


Muchas gracias

P.D.: adjunto esquema del prescaler y detalle de las conexiones de los pines 5 y 6 del TDA7000


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 14, 2013)

Por el esquema del archivo adjunto, creo que estás derivando a tierra grandes cantidades de corriente por las resistencias de entrada del prescaler. El TDA7000 tiene la bobina osciladora con tensión +VCC y según dices, lo conectas directamente al punto donde están R1 R2 y R3 que van a tierra. Deberías poner un condensador enmedio para evitar pasar esta DC.

Lo del calentamiento del prescaler, puede que esté dañado. Me pasó con un SDA4212 y se averió por culpa del transistor de salida. Tu caso puede ser diferente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola a todos , los resistores R1,R2 y R3 conpoen un atenuador de -3Db pero ese atenuador es casado en 50 Ohmios o que es una carga mui baja para sener conectada directamiente a lo oscilador de lo TDA7000 , yo personalmiente recomiendo enplear un buffer de modo a no cargar demasiado a el oscilador de lo TDA7000 donde la sonda que yo aportei es la soluciõn mas correcta. Quanto a lo Preescaler calientarse demasiado yo no se que se passa , quizaz lo transistor que hace funciõn de interface ECL/TTL esteja estropiado y por su vez cargando demasiado a la salida del preescaler.
Una sugerencia en todo caso es agregar en serie con la salida un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF  ( entrada de RF lo PIC).
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## trifoncar (Oct 15, 2013)

Gatxan dijo:


> Por el esquema del archivo adjunto, creo que estás derivando a tierra grandes cantidades de corriente por las resistencias de entrada del prescaler. El TDA7000 tiene la bobina osciladora con tensión +VCC y según dices, lo conectas directamente al punto donde están R1 R2 y R3 que van a tierra. Deberías poner un condensador enmedio para evitar pasar esta DC.
> 
> Lo del calentamiento del prescaler, puede que esté dañado. Me pasó con un SDA4212 y se averió por culpa del transistor de salida. Tu caso puede ser diferente.



Lo he intentado con condensadores desde 1pF a 1 nF sin resultado. Bueno, el pic no se calienta pero el frecuencímetro marca de forma errática.

Gracias de todas formas por el comentario.



> Daniel Lopes dijo "Hola a todos , los resistores R1,R2 y R3 conpoen un atenuador de -3Db pero ese atenuador es casado en 50 Ohmios o que es una carga mui baja para sener conectada directamiente a lo oscilador de lo TDA7000 , yo personalmiente recomiendo enplear un buffer de modo a no cargar demasiado a el oscilador de lo TDA7000 donde la sonda que yo aportei es la soluciõn mas correcta. Quanto a lo Preescaler calientarse demasiado yo no se que se passa , quizaz lo transistor que hace funciõn de interface ECL/TTL esteja estropiado y por su vez cargando demasiado a la salida del preescaler.
> Una sugerencia en todo caso es agregar en serie con la salida un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF ( entrada de RF lo PIC).
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En cuanto pueda adquirir esos transistores hago la prueba. Lo que me fastidia es que consigo la lectura correcta de la fecuencia, pero ocurre cuando es una situación insostenible ya que el pic reventaría en dos o tres minutos por el sobrecalentamiento.

Gracias Daniel


----------

